# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [Pokmon Go] Discussion gnrale pour tous les attraper !

## LawNasK

Bonjour  tous !

Voil un petit sujet pour discuter de Pokmon Go : conseils, astuces, avancement, etc.

Merci d'viter les trolls et les commentaires dsagrables, l'objectif est de parler de l'exprience de jeu en elle-mme.

_On ne veut pas :_
- "C'est nul" sans argumentation
- "Pff voir des adultes jouer  un jeu de gamin"
- "Ce jeu va dconnecter les gens de la ralit"
- ...

_On veut :_
- Je lance ma Pokeball comme a, j'attrape plus de Pokmon
- Vous savez o je peux attraper Caninos  _[ville]_ ?
-  quoi sert _[une fonctionnalit quelconque]_ ?

----------


## Invit

> Merci d'viter les trolls et les commentaires dsagrables, l'objectif est de parl de l'exprience de jeu en elle mme.
> - Vous savez o je peut attraper Caninos  _[ville]_ ?



Dsol du troll...

----------


## DevBaldwin

> Dsol du troll...


Faut avouer qu'elles sont belles quand mme  :;): 

Prions que Jipt ne passe pas par l, il nous ferait une attaque.


En ce qui concerne le jeu, j'attends mes congs pour tter du pokmon.

Donc, pas de de bons conseils  donner pour le moment, mais j'ai hte  ::P:

----------


## LawNasK

> Dsol du troll...


C'est mieux ? (pardonnez-moi, je suis toujours "au fond" le vendredi  ::(:  )

----------


## Alvaten

Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'y jouer, mon forfait ne le permettrai pas et j'ai un windows phone de toute faon.

----------


## Zirak

> Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'y jouer, mon forfait ne le permettrai pas


Pas mieux, tlphone non compatible ( 1 modle prs), et vu que je ne compte pas changer de tlphone tout de suite...





> j'ai un windows phone de toute faon.


 ::toutcasse::

----------


## Nhaps

Heureusement que c'est Pokemon, sinon on aurai pas entendu parler du jeu tellement il est mauvais.

C'est simplement du farm, pas de difficult, pas de challenge, aucun change possible, les combats sont ridicules.

----------


## LawNasK

> Pas mieux, tlphone non compatible ( 1 modle prs), et vu que je ne compte pas changer de tlphone tout de suite...


Une ami a le mme problme, et passe par l'apk pour jouer.

----------


## JujuPomme

J'ai eu le mme problme avec un ami.

Quand on est dans un endroit ou y  pas mal de Pokestop, il peut pas jouer, son tlphone plante, l'apk avec. On s'est dit du coup "Tiens, on va mettre  jour via l'appli". Tlphone non compatible, et il est  jour...

Du coup il est contraint de jouer avec une version remplit de bug  ::weird::

----------


## LawNasK

> Du coup il est contraint de jouer avec une version remplit de bug


Ton ami a un iPhone ?

Sur Android, la version officielle et la dernire version trouvable en apk sur internet sont la mme (0.29.3).
Sur iPhone par contre je sais pas  ::(: 

Dit lui de dsinstaller et rinstaller l'apk, a a march pour une autre connaissance  moi.

Edit : j'suis bte, y'a crit apk  ::aie::

----------


## JujuPomme

Non du tout, un Samsung Galaxy s5 mini. Mais je comprends pas ce genre de problme d'incompatibilit...

----------


## ElSpopo

J'ai le soucis avec mon tlphone aussi,

Galaxy S3, la version d'android sur S3 c'est la 4.3 or pour pokemon go, il faut au minimum la 4.4
Si jessaie avec l'apk, il dtecte l'incompatibilit aussi et ne veux mme pas tenter d'installer. Donc pour jouer avec la version officielle, il faudrait que j'installe manuellement la version 4.4

----------


## LawNasK

> J'ai le soucis avec mon tlphone aussi


Ha oui par contre c'est 4.4 minimum dans tous les cas  ::?:

----------


## Zirak

> Si jessaie avec l'apk, il dtecte l'incompatibilit aussi et ne veux mme pas tenter d'installer.


Suivant les conseils de LawNasK, j'ai voulu tenter hier aussi via l'APK, mais mme problme, ma version d'Android ne doit pas tre  jour non plus, car l'installation ne voulait pas se lancer.

Et ce foutu tlphone ne veut se mettre  jour qu'en wifi, sauf que je n'ai le wifi ni sur ma box, ni au boulot, donc faudrait que je fasse une MAJ manuelle ? Ca commence  devenir plus que chiant pour tester une appli toute bugue o il n'y a pas grand chose  faire, je pense que je vais passer mon tour pour le moment...  ::roll::

----------


## LawNasK

> appli toute bugue o il n'y a pas grand chose  faire


Pas d'accord avec ce passage l  ::aie::

----------


## JujuPomme

Quelqu'un  un tuto pour installer la version 4.4 d'Android manuellement?

----------


## Jacques Beauregard

> Quelqu'un  un tuto pour installer la version 4.4 d'Android manuellement?


Tu peux aller dans Paramtres --> A propos de l'appareil : Mise  jour logicielle

----------


## LawNasK

> Quelqu'un  un tuto pour installer la version 4.4 d'Android manuellement?


Je crois que a dpend des tlphones. Sur le wiki CyanogenMod, tu as pas mal de modle et l'explication pour installer CyanogenMod,  adapter avec la rom de ton choix (mais je te conseil CyanogenMod  :;):  )

Edit : Euh, ou si j'ai pas compris le sens de manuel ici, oubliez tout ce que je viens d'crire  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> Pas d'accord avec ce passage l


C'est la tendance des commentaires que j'ai pu observer dans mon environnement "limit" mais cela ne peut que s'amliorer si je puis dire, mais en l'tat, je ne vais pas me prendre le chou plus que a, juste pour tester 2 jours. ^^

----------


## JujuPomme

C'est ce que je fais hier @JacquesBeauregard mais il disait tre  jour.

J'essaierais @Lawnask  :;):

----------


## LawNasK

> Lawnask


 ::nono::

----------


## Zirak

> Tu peux aller dans Paramtres --> A propos de l'appareil : Mise  jour logicielle


Moi cela ne me permet que de rechercher la mise  jour, soit via rseau donnes soit par wifi, bon wifi je ne peux pas, et par rseau donnes, cela fini par me dire de le faire en wifi car la taille du tlchargement dpasse la limite autoris.

(Pourtant, je n'ai pas 50 versions de retard, je suis bien en 4.3).  ::?:

----------


## LawNasK

> Moi cela ne me permet que de rechercher la mise  jour, soit via rseau donnes soit par wifi, bon wifi je ne peux pas, et par rseau donnes, cela fini par me dire de le faire en wifi car la taille du tlchargement dpasse la limite autoris.
> 
> (Pourtant, je n'ai pas 50 versions de retard, je suis bien en 4.3).


Ces gens qui n'ont pas leur tlphone  jour, aussi (les cordonniers sont les plus mal chausss, tout a)  ::ptdr:: 

Par contre, je n'ai jamais eu de limite de taille de tlchargement de donnes mobiles. Une restriction de l'oprateur ?

----------


## Zirak

> Par contre, je n'ai jamais eu de limite de taille de tlchargement de donnes mobiles. Une restriction de l'oprateur ?


Aucune ide, je n'ai ce problme que lorsque je veux mettre le tlphone  jour. 

Si je mets une appli  jour ou que je tlcharge un truc via mon tel, je n'ai jamais eu aucun soucis de taille...

----------


## illight

Sinon, pour ma culture personnelle, c'est quoi cette application ? c'est quoi le but du jeu ? 

Parce que j'ai vu des pubs, mais ej comprend pas trop ce qu'il faut faire...(je l'ai pas hein..)

----------


## LawNasK

> c'est quoi le but du jeu ?


Le jeu se base normment sur Ingress, la cration prcdente de Niantic. 

Il s'agit d'un jeu en ralit augment : En te promenant dans la vrai vie, des Pokmons peuvent apparatre sur l'application (ils ont une localisation "dans le vrai monde"). Il est alors possible de les capturer.
Il y a aussi des "Pokstop" qui permettent de se recharger en objets et qui sont placs sur les positions gographiques de "centres d'intrts" du monde rel (une fontaine, une sculpture, un jolie tag, un btiment ancien, ...).
Enfin, il y a des arnes (placs sur des "points d'intrts important" du monde rel) o il est possible de placer ses Pokmons pour la dfendre, ou d'attaquer pour essayer de capturer cette arne (il y a trois quipes, le but est de transformer les arnes des autres quipes en arne de son quipe en la capturant).

Je te conseil de regarder une petite vido de gameplay (tu en trouves  foison sur YouTube), ce sera beaucoup plus clair qu'une explication crite.

----------


## ElSpopo

> Tu peux aller dans Paramtres --> A propos de l'appareil : Mise  jour logicielle


Justement, cette manipulation ne marche que si le distributeur Franais du tlphone a mis a disposition une mise  jour d'android. Or ce n'est pas le cas pour un certain nombre de tlphones dont le galaxy S3 pour lequel la dernire version tlchargeable par ce biais est la 4.3.

et quand je parle d'installation manuelle, il s'agit bien d'aller tlcharger une ROM de la version voulue et de "bidouiller" le tlphone via un PC pour flasher la version actuelle et tout rinstaller.

----------


## JujuPomme

A ce propos, je recherche un tutoriel pour installer la version 4.4 sur un samsung galaxy s5 mini.  ::?:

----------


## LawNasK

> A ce propos, je recherche un tutoriel pour installer la version 4.4 sur un samsung galaxy s5 mini.


un tuto ici et plein de trucs l  ::):

----------


## transgohan

Un petit jeu que j'ai trouv ma foi intressant mais qui lassera vite les gros gamers.
(Petit clin d'oeil  l'amricain qui l'a dj fini en un mois.)

Je fais pas mal de marche, donc je l'allume et je le laisse dans la poche.
En gros je joue en tche de fond au final et non  la chasse comme certains.
Le gros intrt que je trouve c'est que je profite du paysage, j'en ai dj vu se prendre des murs et des poteaux en courant comme des malades les yeux rivs  leur tlphone... Il y a mme eu les premiers tweet (et VDM je crois ?) de mort subite de tlphone ce weekend  cause de personnes ne regardant pas autour d'eux.

Le souci de ce jeu, qui gche le ct ralit virtuelle, c'est la position des pokmons.
En pleine campagne... Il n'y a rien !!!!!
Eh oui ! Les pokmons ils sont urbains ! A croire que l'anim et les jeux nous ont menti pendant de nombreuses annes...
Et mme si on se trouve dans une petit ville il suffit de n'avoir que peu de rseau data pour avoir une exprience de jeu excrable...
Je capte dans ma ville que du H/H+ en majorit, pas de 3G ni de 4G.
J'arrive  avoir le radar qui se rafraichi par moment, j'arrive  voir des pokmons mais je ne peux les capturer (car on ne peut pas cliquer dessus, on ne voit que l'ombre de leurs pieds sur la carte).
Par contre ds qu'on a du 3G/4G pas de souci.
J'ai pu vrifier la diffrence de data tlcharges sur une heure de jeu entre H et 3G et la diffrence est pas assez norme pour croire  un souci de tlchargement...
Je pense donc que l'application bride les fonctionnalits ou bien que les accs serveurs sont tellement rats qu'en bas dbit on ne peut pas relancer assez de requtes pour obtenir une rponse correcte du serveur.

Sinon dans l'ensemble j'en suis assez content pour le moment.
Je n'ai par contre pas encore test l'arne, il y avait dj pleins de joueurs avant la sortie en France et donc le niveau est dj lev.

----------


## LawNasK

> Je capte dans ma ville que du H/H+ en majorit, pas de 3G ni de 4G


H et H+ sont plus rapide que la 3G. Ton problme est trange  :8O:

----------


## JujuPomme

> un tuto ici et plein de trucs l


Je suis pas bien dou en manipulation de tlphone... La mise  jour 4.4, c'est une ROM?

----------


## LawNasK

> Je suis pas bien dou en manipulation de tlphone... La mise  jour 4.4, c'est une ROM?


Si tu ne peut pas en profiter par la mthode officielle (celle que dcrit Jacques Beauregard), ce qui peut tre le cas notamment si tu as obtenu ton tlphone via ton oprateur, il faut passer par une ROM oui (attention : c'est un peu risqu (si tu te plantes, surtout), et a fait sauter les garanties en gnral).

----------


## JujuPomme

C'est justement  cause de ce risque que j'aimerai un truc bien dtaill pour le tlphone en question  ::?:

----------


## Lady

Bon pour une fois j'ai pas de problme de tlphone (je dit donc merci  mon vieu tlphone d'avoir crash il y a 6 mois). 

Tlcharg Dimanche. Je viens de passer niveau 4 !! youhou! 
Comme j'ai un nid de pokmon sur mon balcon jusque l j'ai jou sans sortir. 
je viens seulement de sortir pour la premire fois en jouant un peu : Entre mon boulot et la boulangerie (300m) il y a 7 pok stop c'est juste hallucinant. Du coup j'ai trois oeufs  faire clore mais comme je ne joue que sur mon balcon .... bref a va tre long d'arriver niveau 40  ::ptdr:: 

Sinon j'ai toujours pas compris comment bien lancer ma pokeball... J'ai utilis 20 pokballs avant d'attraper un nosferati hier  ::calim2::  (heureusement que j'tais sur mon balcon, la honte dans la rue sinon)... Ma fille elle y arrive toujours en moins de 3 lancers  ::aie::

----------


## LawNasK

> C'est justement  cause de ce risque que j'aimerai un truc bien dtaill pour le tlphone en question


Les deux liens que j'ai donn  ::P: 




> il y a 7 pok stop c'est juste hallucinant.


 Dijon, il n'y a cette concentration que sur l'avenue principale  ::(: 




> Du coup j'ai trois oeufs  faire clore


Petit conseil : n'utilise les incubateurs  dure limite que pour des oeufs de 10km !





> Sinon j'ai toujours pas compris comment bien lancer ma pokeball... J'ai utilis 20 pokballs avant d'attraper un nosferati hier


Nosferapti est une plaie  attraper, je claque toujours plein de pokballs dessus aussi.
Pour le lancer :
- Il faut essayer de toucher quand le cercle est le plus petit possible
- Les scores Jolie, Super et Excellent augmentent les chances de capture et donnent 10, 50 et 100 xp bonus
- Les effets donnent eux aussi 10 xp bonus et augmentent les chances de capture. Pour faire un effet, le plus simple est de faire tourner la ball dans un sens avant de la lancer, et de lancer la ball  hauteur du Pokmon dans le coin gauche ou droite de ton cran, selon si tu as tourn ta ball dans le sens horaire ou antihoraire (respectivement). Tu vas probablement gaspiller quelques balls au dbut, mais a passe  chaque fois ds que tu as le coup de main ! (bon, sauf sur Nosferapti  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

Alors moi j'ai commenc hier, j'avais depuis mon boulot accs un pokstop du coup c'tait sympa de commencer. Mme si c'est beaucoup de farm je trouve la notion dlevage bien foutu, le fait que les pokmon ne se valent pas entre eux. J'ai dj mon tableur pour savoir quel pokmon garder et lequel transformer.

J'ai crois plein de monde dans ma ville qui y jouaient, en gnral on se salut, on parle un peu c'est sympa. 

maintenant moi je suis de nature un peu faignant alors je prend pas le jeu  fond, sinon je ne ferai que a je pense. 

Pour les rom custom a peut tre vraiment galre. J'avais un S2 une tablette Acer et un windows phone. Bah impossible de flasher le S2 correctement, la tablette acer pas mis  jours c'tait encore pire, sur les site android on ne fait que suivre des tuto, vers des tuto qui mne  d'autre tuto.

Du coup j'en ai eu marre j'ai achet un tlphone  60 (Logicom) Il fait le taff trs bien, et jutilise enfin les 2 batteries externe que les fournisseurs aiment offrir qui ne m'avait jamais servit

----------


## LawNasK

> Du coup j'en ai eu marre j'ai achet un tlphone  60 (Logicom) Il fait le taff trs bien, et jutilise enfin les 2 batteries externe que les fournisseurs aiment offrir qui ne m'avait jamais servit


Tu me fais penser  une chose : j'ai plusieurs amis qui ont eu rcemment un Huawei P9 Lite via leur oprateur gratuitement ou presque (1). Je ne connais pas les circonstance de ce truc, mais le tlphone est trs bien pour jouer  Pokmon Go.

----------


## transgohan

> H et H+ sont plus rapide que la 3G. Ton problme est trange


Effectivement, quand on cherche sur le net on lit a...
Mais  l'utilisation cela a toujours t l'inverse sur tous mes tlphones (Android/Windows Phone et chez deux oprateurs : Free et Orange)...
En E je n'arrive  rien.
En H j'ai un dbit tellement naze que j'ai du mal  charger un icone de news.
En H+ j'arrive  charger  peu prs ce que je veux.
En 3G j'affiche en quasi instantann.
Et en 4G je tlcharge pleine balle.  ::mouarf:: 

Encore sorti ce soir marcher et  part des pokstops et faire avancer mes deux oeufs je n'ai rien fait d'autre  cause de ma connexion...

Niveau tlphone si vous cherchez une batterie qui dure bien il y a le Acer Z630.
Il n'a pas de giroscope mais il a une batterie de 4000mA.
Une heure de jeu ne me cote que 35% de batterie environ, sachant qu'il arrte pas de chercher du rseau...

----------


## Lady

J'ai fait clore mon premier Oeuf de 5km == Mew ! (Bon PC 23 il aurait pu mieux faire quand mme)

D'ailleurs les 300 derniers mtres mon tlphone  du aller marcher tout seul sans moi car il vient de les faire alors que jtais  mon bureau en train de coder !!  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jacques Beauregard

> J'ai fait clore mon premier Oeuf de 5km == Mew ! (Bon PC 23 il aurait pu mieux faire quand mme)
> 
> D'ailleurs les 300 derniers mtres mon tlphone  du aller marcher tout seul sans moi car il vient de les faire alors que jtais  mon bureau en train de coder !!


Tu es srieuse ? Mew?

----------


## JujuPomme

> J'ai fait clore mon premier Oeuf de 5km == Mew ! (Bon PC 23 il aurait pu mieux faire quand mme)
> 
> D'ailleurs les 300 derniers mtres mon tlphone  du aller marcher tout seul sans moi car il vient de les faire alors que jtais  mon bureau en train de coder !!


A premire vue, j'ai envie de crier au fake non?

http://www.melty.fr/pokemon-go-comme...s-a543440.html

Il est impossible d'avoir les pokmons lgendaire dans des oeufs. Alors si tu as russis, flicitations, mais tu me laisses perplexe...

----------


## LawNasK

> J'ai fait clore mon premier Oeuf de 5km == Mew !


C'est vrai ? Je ne savais mme pas qu'il tait dans le jeu  :8O:

----------


## Jacques Beauregard

> C'est vrai ? Je ne savais mme pas qu'il tait dans le jeu


Il y sera mais pas encore. Aucun lgendaire n'est dispo pour le moment.
Screenshot lady ? ^^

----------


## Rayek

> A premire vue, j'ai envie de crier au fake non?
> 
> http://www.melty.fr/pokemon-go-comme...s-a543440.html
> 
> Il est impossible d'avoir les pokmons lgendaire dans des oeufs. Alors si tu as russis, flicitations, mais tu me laisses perplexe...


Tu devrais relire l'article, car justement c'est une des possibilit pour avoir des lgendaires

----------


## Skury

> Tu devrais relire l'article, car justement c'est une des possibilit pour avoir des lgendaires


J'ai relu l'article sans y trouver aucune rfrence. Es-tu sr de parler du bon article ? 

A moins que tu penses que ce soit le qualificatif "rare, voire trs rare" qui s'y rapporte, mais ce n'est pas mon opinion.

Mme la capture d'cran qui montre les trois niveaux d'oeufs ne montre pas les lgendaires...

A mon avis, ils seront bien plus rares  obtenir que par un "simple" oeuf...

----------


## JujuPomme

> Tu devrais relire l'article, car justement c'est une des possibilit pour avoir des lgendaires


Sauf que a a t confirm officiellement par de multiples mdias que les pokmons lgendaires taient accessibles uniquement pendant des venements Nintendo.. Qui n'ont toujours pas eu lieu.

Il existe quelques personnes qui ont "tous" les pokmons. Tous, sauf les lgendaires, du coup je ritre : AU FAKE  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

Ola .... Effectivement j'ai crit n'importe quoi moi vendredi .... Hum j'aurais du me relire ... a commenai bien par un M mais c'tait pas la mme couleur(mme si je kiff autant ...) ... Miaouss ... dsole   ::aie::  en plus aucune intention de ma part de faire un fake l ...

----------


## illight

Bravo, tu les a fait languir tout le WE  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jacques Beauregard

> Ola .... Effectivement j'ai crit n'importe quoi moi vendredi .... Hum j'aurais du me relire ... a commenai bien par un M mais c'tait pas la mme couleur(mme si je kiff autant ...) ... Miaouss ... dsole   en plus aucune intention de ma part de faire un fake l ...


La team rocket plus rapide que la lumire ! ==> Miaouussssss

----------


## Escapetiger

Hors-sujet _stricto sensu_ par rapport au topic mais, dsol, je ne savais pas o poster ce truc, autodrision requise  ::mouarf:: 




_LA BRIGADE POKEMON GO - YouTube_

----------

